# resin oils pics i promised



## lizard (Apr 2, 2009)

here they are thats about 2 bowls


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 2, 2009)

It looks like dirty water to me  

If it floats your boat, all well and good 

But for me its :huh: :spit: 

eace:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 2, 2009)

Im sorry but I agree... Hey' is 'small Large Mouth' an oxymoron? like jumbo shrimp..real fake...pretty ugly... or gigabuds "compact Monster buds"


----------



## lizard (Apr 3, 2009)

i appreciate the opinions, i tried it worked, i promised pics here they are 
i didnt say it wasn't gross


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess it is better then mgfcom's baby jesus.


----------



## lizard (Apr 3, 2009)

hey thats not fair i'm alil wierd but i know magic plants just don't pop out of the soil well i founa fe but they still had seed shells on them i'll try to take offence


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2009)

No offense meant. I was just stating you said you would post pics and did. I am just out busting balls tonight. At least you are not smoking DP White Widow fan leaves.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 3, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> No offense meant. I was just stating you said you would post pics and did. I am just out busting balls tonight. At least you are not smoking DP White Widow fan leaves.



Don't you mean male DP WW fan leaves? Get it right, jeez.


----------



## lizard (Apr 3, 2009)

dude none taken i don't even know why i tried it. bored i guess.   but a promise is a promise. and i was lit had good buzz this mornin too  now i'm out and all insomniatic n stuff


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Don't you mean male DP WW fan leaves? Get it right, jeez.


Sorry man, we don't all have it like that. I was stupid and killed all my WW males when they showed sex. I guess I should have transplanted them into one small pot and super ubber stress train them so I could put this bowl of Aurora Indica out and really get high.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2009)

aye, a man of his word.


----------



## lizard (Apr 3, 2009)

right on buddy keep tokin


----------



## czz (Apr 3, 2009)

i thought the thing on the right was the resin.. dried and curling up .. **** the left one does loot like resin water..


----------



## lizard (Apr 3, 2009)

not water  its oil believit or not


----------

